# AR15 magazine capacity for hunting



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

Isn't it 6 rounds combined in the magazine and chamber for an AR15 while hunting? So that would mean that I need to get a 5 round magazine?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

det07 said:


> Isn't it 6 rounds combined in the magazine and chamber for an AR15 while hunting? So that would mean that I need to get a 5 round magazine?


That is correct, magazine can only be capable of holding five.


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank you sir, I didn't want to order a 5 round mag if I didn't have too. They are almost as expensive as the 30 rounders.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

You can also use a removable block or plug that will allow the mag to only hold a specific number of cartridges.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

alex-v said:


> You can also use a removable block or plug that will allow the mag to only hold a specific number of cartridges.


Providing it is placed inside the magazine so that one would have to disassemble the magazine to remove it, yes


----------



## Sargeyork (Dec 9, 2004)

Would this work for an sks with a non-detachable 10 round magazine if you put a block in it so it would only hold 5 rounds but could possibly removed in 30 seconds to a minute.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

As long as the magazine has to be disasembled, anotherwards the block would have to be located below the spring plate. You could not just have a block of wood stuck in the magazine to take up room for shells.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

boehr said:


> As long as the magazine has to be disasembled, anotherwards the block would have to be located below the spring plate.


Is that how it is done with the shotgun tubes?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

alex-v said:


> Is that how it is done with the shotgun tubes?


Yes it is. You have to unscrew the cap and place the block in the spring and screw the cap back on. The block is then behind the plate which the shells fit against.

Your best option is to purchase a magazine that only holds five instead of messing around with a good magazine.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

In most shot guns the plug is usually a wooden dowel that limits capacity to 2shells in the tube. The end cap has to be removed to get them out.

I had a plug break in the field one time and made one out of a maple branch so I could continue hunting. I found out last fall that the one I made at home needs to be shortend as I can only get one 3 1/2 inch shell in the mag. Cheeper on ammo when hunting gesse as it limits me to only 2 shots if I am shooting 3 1/2s.


----------



## ironmachineus (Dec 22, 2005)

On the SKS question above - I put a wood block in and then drilled a hole in the bottom of the mag. I then used a sheetmetal screw to hold the block in place from the bottom.


----------

